# Water temperature for first swim



## friendbeast (Aug 20, 2013)

We live in Johannesburg, so spring just started. Our puppy is 11 weeks, and I'd like to introduce him to water/swimming on our pool steps. He won't actually have to swim, it is pretty shallow on the steps. The water is still far to cold for me to swim in. I'm debating with myself ic the cold water will be a negative first experience vs missing the socialisation period. Thoughts?


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Buy a kiddie pool and place it out in a sunny area. My pups always love them.


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

not sure on water temp when I was encouraging Ruby to swim, but it was mid-winter in UK and I just put my chest waders on and lead by example...she was about 5 months old then though 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=elpLnmnBVoc


----------



## Rudy (Oct 12, 2012)

Remember salt waters can be cleaners and healers and our temps kill all bugs fast 

temps never reach 52 they love the salt and baby pools


----------



## Rudy (Oct 12, 2012)

http://youtu.be/MbarzbaPLXk


----------



## Darcy1311 (May 27, 2012)

Darcy will swim in most weathers, but after a few times retrieving from the water she wont go back in if it's overly cold, she appears to be able to gauge it herself. 8)


----------



## friendbeast (Aug 20, 2013)

Thanks for the replies, I'll think I'll go for the baby pool for now to avoid any possibility of a negative first experience. Judging by your experiences, he should love it!


----------



## MCD (May 4, 2013)

Dharma was introduced to swimming and water when she was between 7 and 8 weeks old. We had the chance to spend some time on Georgian Bay. This is a usually deep and often cold body of water. Mind you this was in July and I got right in. We put her on the boogie board or just dropped her right in and she swam to where she could stand. I think swimming is instinctive. Now if I don't get the bathroom door closed in time, I end up with a vizsla in my bathtub. We also have a small kiddie pool for her.


----------

